# Coming to Hunting Island



## hjchamp (Sep 1, 2005)

$ more days till Hunting Island, I'am more than ready!!!:beer:


----------



## lakeman (Sep 12, 2009)

hjchamp said:


> $ more days till Hunting Island, I'am more than ready!!!:beer:


When are you going to be there? You going to fish surf, lagoon, or pier? Or possibly try all as I probably will? Whet campsight will you be on? I (and my wife) will be there from 10/4/09, to 10/9/09, staying 5 nights. We will be on campsight 50 sun & mon nights, and campsight 52 on Tue, Wed, and Thur nights. Had to split campsights to get 5 nights in a row.


----------



## hjchamp (Sep 1, 2005)

I will be on camp site 80 arrive 3 Oct depart 8 Oct. Mostly fish Johnson creek and surf.:fishing:


----------



## lakeman (Sep 12, 2009)

hjchamp said:


> I will be on camp site 80 arrive 3 Oct depart 8 Oct. Mostly fish Johnson creek and surf.:fishing:


I am new to saltwater fishing, just two previous trips to hunting island, in april, and oct of last year, when I mainly fished from the pier. Enjoyed it, as it is sort of a social event, as well as sport, as there is much foot trffic on the pier, and enjoy the conversations. In previous years before the pier fishing trips, my trips to the coast, were for the shrimp baiting season, but because of the expense, along with getting up in age, have stopped the shrimping trips. I have not fished johnson creek, but set a minnow trap there for bait, which was productive. Talked to a couple of fellows there, that fished the creek off the bridge before getting to the park, and walked down the beach to the inlet to fish it, they said it as good for flounder. Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## lakeman (Sep 12, 2009)

hjchamp said:


> I will be on camp site 80 arrive 3 Oct depart 8 Oct. Mostly fish Johnson creek and surf.:fishing:


hjchamp, are you a member on charlstonfishing.com forum? If you are not, I think you would like it, you get a lot more SC salt water fishing info.

http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/default.asp?CAT_ID=2

http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=42

If you are not a member, go there and sign up, and you can get a lot more info about the SC coast.


----------



## hjchamp (Sep 1, 2005)

Lakeman
Thanks for the info on the Charleston forum checked it out good stuff.
hope to see you next week

Harold:fishing:


----------



## lakeman (Sep 12, 2009)

By the way Harold, just a warning if you have not heard, as of July 1st 2009, the new salt water recreational fishing law, you will have to have a salt water fishing license. And I imagine they will be strictly enforcing it. previously you only had to have a license when fishing from a boat.

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/fish/saltwaterlegislation.html


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

we were at the jetty both sat and early sun morning and it was my very first time out there (WHAT A WALK) but ill have to say it was worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
on sat with about 8 of us fishing we caught over 40 blues and 11 spanish macks...........on sunday 4 of us went back out and was fishing by 7:30 and the first three cast landed a nice big blue and two very nice spotted trout then the boats came and the trouts were gone total for that day was 11 blues 1 18" flounder 2 spotted trout 24" & 21" and our illegal fish didnt know it was illegal till we got home a 28" spotted red drum oOOPS but was a wonderful trip go and get them


----------

